# Metal tank: Cut-out vs. trap-out



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I lived through this exact same scenario as my first bee experience. It did not end well, but now I am a beekeeper 
Cutting the tank open was an unexpectedly arduous chore.
There is a trap out method involving a tube & a hive box, that should work very well. web search for Cleo Hogan method .
Duct tape & determination will be your best friends here.
Good luck ... CE


----------



## hvacrich0 (Aug 25, 2014)

Why not do the trap out and drill holes in the tank to use some Beegone or something similar to drive all the bees out into your trap. You should be able to get the queen too, if it doesn't work you're not out much. By leaving the tank intact you have a good chance of attracting another colony of bees to it.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

oops, double post.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

With a trap out you can harvest bees a frame at a time, and combine with your current hive to boost their numbers.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Trap out for sure. It may take a month or so. Like stated before, a little shot of bee repellant (administered to the bottom of the tank) towards the end of the trap out should produce a queen.


----------



## bigAlittlearon (Aug 19, 2014)

neither!!! if its not bothering anyone where it is and the bees are in no danger don't touch it! put a swarm trap close by and check it weekly or more often and get a free, treatment free, strong, able to live on there own without any help swarm every year. these! are the colonies that are going to save the bee population for us!


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

My first hive came from an old water heater tank. I knew nothing about bees but I used a grinder to cut open the tank and after getting everybody in the household plus the dogs stung, I had bees in a box. I spent the next few months learning about bees. By all standards those bees should have never made it past the first winter.  Knowing what I know now I would do a trapout.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

bigAlittlearon said:


> neither!!! put a swarm trap close by and check it weekly


Do a couple of trapouts and leave the colony for next year. Get two or three every year.

Swarm boxes are hit and miss. More often miss than hit. Trapping a couple of starts, (3 pounds plus) each year will not hurt the colony, because, they will likely swarm any way. Problem is, when they swarm they may or may not go into your swarm boxes. Trapping is a sure thing. Increase your hive count, or boost weak colonies, and you do not harm the parent colony.

cchoganjr


----------

